#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Εισφορές Β' εξαμήνου 2016

## pan1891

Στις 30.06.2017 λήγει η προθεσμία καταβολής εισφορών β' εξαμήνου 2016. Έχω διακανονισμό 100 δόσεων τον οποίο εξυπηρετώ κανονικά. Τι γίνεται λοιπόν με το β' εξάμηνο 2016? Μπορώ να το διακανονίσω χωρίς να χάσω τον κύριο διακανονισμό και την ασφαλιστική μου ικανότητα?

----------

